# Multimedia Zimmer



## Silver1504 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen
da ich mir jetzt eine neue Wohnung gekauft habe is für mich platz ein Multimedia Zimmer einzurichten.Die größe des Raumes beträgt 17qm. Was wird benötigt?.
Fernseher LED 46 Zoll             
Surround System 
Blu-ray Player (evtl. PS3)

Meine Wahl:
Fernseher:                Samsung UE46D8000
Surround System:       Bose Lifestyle V25 System
Blu-ray:                    Samsung BD-D6500  oder wie gesagt ne PS3

könntet ihr mir weitere vorschläge machen oder vielleicht den einen oder anderen tip geben. war jetzt nur mal ein beispiel was ich mir vorstelle.
mein limit liegt bei 5000,-

mfg
Silver


----------



## Carl (3. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das wirklich nur ein Multimedia Zimmer ist, kann man es bessten Falls abdunkeln.
Bei einem Bugdet von 5000€ würde ich mir auf jeden Fall einen guten Full HD Beamer kaufen.
Wie ist den die Maße des Zimmers?


----------



## Silver1504 (3. Oktober 2011)

habe mir das mit beamer auch schon überlegt. 4,..x 4,.. meter. bin aber ehrlich gesagt kein freund von beamer. mir gefallen da die LED-TV´s grad sehr gut und ich hab mich eher in die richtung entschieden


----------



## doceddy (3. Oktober 2011)

Man sagt, dass bose für den Preis zu wenig Klang bietet. An deiner Stelle würde ich eher zu einem AV-Receiver + Lautsprechern greifen. Das gesparte Geld kannst du dann in einen größeren Fernseher investieren, weil 46" m.M.n. bei 4m Abstand nicht gerade optimal sind.


----------



## Silver1504 (3. Oktober 2011)

könntest du mir mal bitte ein beispiel sagen wie die zusammenstellung aussehen soll mit AV-Receiver + Lautsprecher. bin nich 4 meter weg vom fernseher, ca 3 meter.


----------



## doceddy (3. Oktober 2011)

Du nimmst zum Beispiel diesen Receiver: Yamaha RX-V467 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dazu zwei davon für die Front: Magnat Quantum 605 2.5-Wege Bassreflex-Standlautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Die hier als Rear: Magnat Quantum 603 2-Wege Bassreflex-Regallautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Und den als Center: Magnat Quantum Center 613 Centerlautsprecher schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das war jetzt schnell ausgesucht, mit Komponenten, die meiner Erfahrung nach gut klingen. Macht etwas mehr als 1000€. Vor allem bei Musik wirst du mehr Spaß haben, als mit den kleinen Lautsprechern des Bose Sets. 
Noch ein Tipp: Wenns um Sound geht, frage lieber in der Sound/HiFi Gruppe nach, da gibts genug erfahrene User  Und wie immer gilt: In MediaMarkt und/oder in HiFi-Läden in der Nähe nach Möglichkeit Probehören.


----------



## Silver1504 (3. Oktober 2011)

hab vorhin was gefunden, Nubert Lautsprecher und nen AV-Receiver von Denon. von paar leuten wurde das als sehr gute kombi empfohlen. kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## doceddy (3. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du genaue Bezeichnungen nennen? Mit den beiden Herstellern kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen, die Frage ist aber, ob die ausgesuchten Modelle sich für Multimedia eignen.


----------



## Silver1504 (3. Oktober 2011)

entweder dieses hier nuBox 481 Set oder dieses nuLine 82 Set. das ganze an diesem AV-Receiver Denon AVR-1912


----------



## NCphalon (3. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die Frontlautsprecher gut bemessen sind kannste dir den Sub eigentlich sparen (Dann brauchste aber was ab nuBox 581, je nachdem wie viel Wums du haben willst)


----------



## HAWX (3. Oktober 2011)

Silver1504 schrieb:
			
		

> entweder dieses hier nuBox 481 Set oder dieses nuLine 82 Set. das ganze an diesem AV-Receiver Denon AVR-1912



Wenn du neutrale Lautsprecher magst ist Nubert das Richtige. Aber bei einer so teuren Investition ist probehören für mich Pflicht


----------



## david430 (4. Oktober 2011)

ich habe einen yamaha rx-v351. daran sind 2x magnat quantum 557 angeschlossen, bald sollen noch quantum 553 und 53 dazukommen. kann ich wärmstens empfehlen. bei ebay gibts da immer günstige b-ware. die standboxen haben einen sehr guten klang. ist sehr wohlfühlend und warm, anstatt zu neutral.^^


----------



## Silver1504 (4. Oktober 2011)

@Hawk
ohne probehören geht sowieso nix. Die Firma Nubert ist nur 30 km von mir weg und da werde ich mir alles genau anschauen/anhören. mir kommt es nich unbedingt auf lautstärke an, der klang muss passen. das ist für mich wichtiger.


----------



## Xion4 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich werfe mal wieder meinen Preis/Leistungstipp in den Raum, denn auch für wenig Geld geht viel:

Wharfedal Crystal 3 + Wharfedale Powercube im Bereich von 150Watt (PC12)

Wichtig, wenn es für ein Heimkino ist, ist für mich ein Downfire Sub, nur sollte der nicht unbedingt auf Teppich stehen, Laminat, Parkett, Fliesen und du hast was richtig schönes.

Ich mein 5000€ ist ein saftiges Budget, jedoch ist der Raum halt auch recht klein, zu starke Boxen können sich dort dann auch eher schwer entfalten. Ich hab ca. 14m² und wollte ein Satz Jamo S 606 HCS 3 bei mir ins Wohnzimmer stellen, und mir wurde dringlichst davon abgeraten, eben weil der Raum deutlich zu klein war. Der Verköufer hätte mir so knapp 900€ aus der Tasche ziehen können, wurden dann halt nur 560€, ich denke ihm wäre das andere Geschäft lieber gewesen.

Und so bliebe noch mehr Budget für TV + BluRay Player, bei welchem ich dir zu nem BDC 6900 von Samsung rate (sofern es denn ein Samsung sein soll, was bei nem Samsung TV aber durchaus Sinn macht), ist zwar das Vorjahresmodell und nicht ganz leicht noch zu bekommen, jedoch sind die Bewertungen der D-Series Player alle irgendwie nicht so gut.

In dem Budget liesse sich ja evtl. auch noch Geld für Laminat einplanen sofern Teppich liegt, ich bevorzuge es dem Teppich gegenüber, eben weil es nicht soviel verschluckt.

Vielleicht wäre ja auch ein HTPC noch eine Überlegung wert, habe selbst gerade einen aufgebaut, und bin begeistert meine Medien alle über ein Gerät steuern und abrufen zu können, die zusätzliche Flexibilität möchte ich nicht mehr missen.

Und ne Harmony One wäre vielleicht auch noch eine nette Ergänzung


----------



## Silver1504 (4. Oktober 2011)

@xion4
danke für den tip. werde ich mir mal anschauen. HTPC is vorhanden, laminat liegt drin. wegen blu-ray, neu muss nicht immer besser sein .


----------



## Xion4 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ja schau an, dann ist also genügend Geld für ne Lümmelcouch vorhanden  Und nen kleinen Kühlschrank  Anbei: die Firma von der ich ganz gut beraten wurde war lostinhifi. Haben nen eBay Shop als auch nen online Store, wirkt manchmal ein wneig Chaotisch da dass wohl alleine von einem Ehepaar betrieben wird, aber ich war sehr zufrieden, und der Preis war auch gut. Mein Sub war ein Aussteller,  aber nicht sichtbar, weder kratzer noch Fingerabdrücke, garnichts; somit absolut okay.


----------



## Silver1504 (4. Oktober 2011)

werde mir jetzt mal das system von nubert anhören. ist für mich am besten mal vor ort eine hörprobe zu machen. mit dem denon AV-Receiver mach ich aber nix falsch,oder?


----------



## Silver1504 (19. November 2011)

soooooo, nach langer suche hab ich mich jetzt für nubert boxen entschieden. war zum probehören dort und bin fast aus dem sessel gekippt (hammer). nubox511 und einen onkyo tx-nr509. hoffe das es in meinem zimmer auch so rüber kommt


----------



## ThePlayer (19. November 2011)

Silver1504 schrieb:


> könntest du mir mal bitte ein beispiel sagen wie die zusammenstellung aussehen soll mit AV-Receiver + Lautsprecher. bin nich 4 meter weg vom fernseher, ca 3 meter.



Bei der Entfernung macht maximal ein 37 Zoll Sinn.


----------



## Silver1504 (19. November 2011)

da hab ich mich für einen 40 zoll von samsung entschieden, war im angebot.


----------

